
Herd Immunity Threshold for Covid is likely much lower than initially estimated - mrfusion
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/06/22/science.abc6810.full
======
canada_dry
I predict that the number of early adopters of a newly released covid vaccine
is likely going to be very low (i.e. compared to take-up rate for an annual
flu vaccine) due to perceived risk of rushing the trials and production. So I
suppose the lower threshold is a good thing.

------
salmon30salmon
This speaks somewhat to what I've posted about before, saying most lockdowns
in the the USA were too strict and too early; before there was any community
spread. The result of this shortsightedness is that we've exhausted our
lockdown patience without any curve flattening. Now we are all unprotected by
any community immunity and opening up. We dug our grave when we instituted
lockdowns before there was any need (in most places).

